# Need light fixture for T8 40 watt bulbs



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

I bought two 40 watt Glo bulbs and can not find a T8 light fixture for them. All I can find at Lowes and Home Depot are 32 watt fixtures.

Does anyone know where I can find a T8 40 watt fixture?

TIA,


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

I must have asked a real dumb question, or I did not word my question very well.


New question:

Can you put 40 watt T8 bulbs in a 40 watt T12 fixture?


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

they should work in a t8 32 watt fixture.


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

Hagen Glo Flora-Glo
Hagen Glo Power-Glo

etc....

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Hagen-Glo-Sun-Glo-Fluorescent-Bulbs

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...pping+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Simple answer is YES.
But they will be overdriven.
I have a 48" triple tube fixture for T8s.
I'm currently running a 32w AGA 8000K, a 32w Philips ADV850 and a 36w Philips Aquarelle.
I will be selling it once I build my 4 lamp T8 fixture.
If interested, PM me.


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

Newt said:


> Simple answer is YES.
> But they will be overdriven.
> I have a 48" triple tube fixture for T8s.


What wattage is the T8 fixture? Is it 32 watts or 40 watts?

I want to put a T8 40 watt bulb in a T12 40 watt fixture. Will that work?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The ballast will drive up to three 40w T8s or four 32w T8s (but the fixture will only take 3 bulbs).
I can attach more pictures if you want.


----------

